
Garmin Acquired Firstbeat Analytics - sradman
https://www.firstbeat.com/en/news/firstbeat-technologies-renews-focus-on-corporate-wellness-and-sports-as-firstbeat-licensing-business-is-acquired-by-garmin/
======
sradman
Firstbeat Analytics provides algorithms to Garmin and other Smart/Fitness-
Watch makers. For example, they provide the algorithm that predicts Sleep
Cycles from Heart Rate Variability [1].

[1] (PDF)
[https://assets.firstbeat.com/firstbeat/uploads/2019/11/First...](https://assets.firstbeat.com/firstbeat/uploads/2019/11/Firstbeat-
Sleep-Solution_white-paper_short.pdf)

